# Sgi 6/14



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 15, 2016)

Awesome day in the cut yesterday 9 redfish 5 in the slot 4 over with the biggest being 42", one big Jack, and one gator trout.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jun 15, 2016)

shweet! what was the bait of choice and were you guys anchored of drifting bumping the bottom?


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 15, 2016)

mlbowfin said:


> shweet! what was the bait of choice and were you guys anchored of drifting bumping the bottom?



We drifted and bumped baits on the bottom. We had a few pinfish but mainly greenies we caught with a cast net at that first tower in the bay. It was our best day ever with redfish seemed it was getting better having at least one hook up every drift the last few drifts didn't want to leave but had to get back to the families who were waiting to go out to dinner. Hope to get back after em today.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow man those 3 pictures are of some stout fish!!!!!!!!!!!
Y'all musta had your workout for the day! Great job!


----------



## billdawg (Jun 15, 2016)

Awesome! I'm heading there in 2 weeks. This is great to see!


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jun 27, 2016)

That was a great day of fishing!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Apinto1992 said:


> That was a great day of fishing!



Yes it was! Hopefully we can do it again soon!


----------

